# What can non-members see?



## turmeric (Jan 10, 2009)

Can they read the titles of members-only threads? Someone asked me that and I don't know the answer.


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 10, 2009)

Non-Members have hearts of stone, not of flesh, and they are not able to see anything.

Sorry, could not resist.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 10, 2009)

Log out and you will see exactly what non-members see.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 10, 2009)

logged on without signing in and you can't even see the forums that are for members only, it's like they don't exist.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 10, 2009)

(as I've always wondered this too...)


----------



## turmeric (Jan 10, 2009)

That's what I thought, I used to go on at school and couldn't see any member forums.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 10, 2009)

> Non-Members have hearts of stone, not of flesh, and they are not able to see anything.



So it is only through PB membership that the scales will fall from their eyes?


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 10, 2009)

Can the major search engines, like Yahoo search or Google, see anything in the Member's only Forums?? Curious.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 10, 2009)

Rich confirmed some time ago that they are not "searchable".


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 10, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> logged on without signing in and you can't even see the forums that are for members only, it's like they don't exist.





Zeno333 said:


> Can the major search engines, like Yahoo search or Google, see anything in the Member's only Forums?? Curious.





PuritanBouncer said:


> Rich confirmed some time ago that they are not "searchable".



That is correct because the spiders that the search engines use to crawl sites "see" what a user who is not logged in sees.


----------

